# Baits for flounder Fall & Winter?



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm new to fly fishing and I was wondering what are the best flies for flounders. Last year, I was down behind SLP I could see flounder in the shallow water and I was used regular gear and threw everything I had in fishing box and couldn,t get a hit. 
Thanks 
Monty


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Spinnerbait or an Exude lure.


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*chartruse whatever*

they like green


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Every flounder I've ever caught was on a clouser minnow...char/white or red/white.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

the best luck for me is the smallest white , or shiny looking minnow fly you have. it never fails also , if you are int that shallow of water. go to small , tiny , poppers. they will knock it down......good luck.


----------



## Acuna (May 23, 2006)

small natural looking clousers work well for me on flounder...


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

The best bait I've found for fall flounder is a sharpened piece of all thread and a 12 foot pole attached to it.


----------

